# Bulking and training in the morning



## Strygwyr (Jun 13, 2012)

anyone have any experience bulking while training on an empty stomach early in the morning?


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 13, 2012)

not good

there was a study done. optimal training takes place  in a timespan starting maybe 6-8 hours after u wake up

why would u want to train first thing in the morning on an empty stomach??? i can see treadmill, but  lifting heavy weight? no


----------



## exphys88 (Jun 13, 2012)

Your training will be much better when you've got plenty of carbs in your system.  At least eat a carb snack before training.
Btw, cardio in a fasted state does not result in more fat loss.  The major determinate of fat loss is a caloric deficit.


----------



## Strygwyr (Jun 13, 2012)

I started training in the morning about 5 months ago when I started a slow cut and I really liked the result and I noticed people in the morning are more serious about fitness than the crowd in the afternoon so that's a plus, about the heavy weight while I like lifting as heavy as I can I believe it's not the only way to measure progress or how intense your workout was. The problem I'm having right now is I'm already on surplus calorie I look more solid and dense than when I ended my cut a month and half ago but I'm just 2 lbs heavier and my calorie is set to make me gain 1/2 lbs a week with 2 full cheat days


----------



## Gorm (Jun 14, 2012)

I work a graveyard shift so I sleep in the morning until about 3pm. I'm almost always in a rush to feed myself, try to digest for an hour, then lift. This is because my wife gets pissed when she comes home from work and hardly gets to spend time with me cause I'm at the gym.

I notice a marked difference in strength, pump, and overall quality of workout when the wife has something going on and I get to eat a meal or two and not rush things before my workout.

Lately, I've started making sure my last meal before I sleep has a good amount of fat and fiber (protein shake, cottage cheese, celery with natural almond butter), seems to be helping some.


----------



## lee111s (Jun 14, 2012)

I find I train better faster than when I've ate. 

Right now I train at about 4pm and only have 1 or 2 meals before, consisting of only protein and fat. Keep those carbs for after the gym when your muscles are crying out for glycogen!


----------



## freakinhuge (Jun 14, 2012)

my body NEEDS food before I workout, even more so when in the AM, especially on a heavy lifting day. In fact, i get an upset stomach when i DON"T have something in there......


----------

